# 1652 G3 mod



## bassboy1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Some of y'all have seen this rig before, when I posted it up a couple months ago, however the shareaproject site I had it on quite hosting that one page for some reason. I'm going to repost the project here on tinboats (a more stable server, clearly), as I have a few hours to kill here in the airport.

This customer bought a new G3 1652, and wanted me to set it up for fishing electric only reservoirs. He will be running an 80 pound thrust trolling motor on the bow, and another 80 on the transom, run via an on off switch on the bow.

The boat will also be equipped with a Humminbird 1198c side imaging sonar. 

Here is the bow half of the boat, before I got started. This particular hull already has the factory floor/side panels installed, and covered with marine vinyl. 






The customer also bought the factory hatch lid for the stern deck. The 4 batteries for this rig will be underneath this hatch. 









The only fabrication needed in this boat was the extension for the bow deck. The customer likes having a large open lower deck, and doesn't care for a rod locker or the likes, so this 18" deck extension/storage hatch provides all the storage he needs, and provides for a more comfortable bow deck. 









The lids do not extend all the way to the gunwales of the boat to allow rods to be laid down on the deck, and not impede upon the lid opening. Also, notice the upward lip around the hatches. This will direct any water from the hatch lids away from the hatch, keeping all the hatch contents dry.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Next step was to install carpet, and bolt in the accessories. Back here, we have a seat base, 80 pound thrust Minn Kota Traxxis, and a 12v accessory plug, for which the owner will plug in his portable livewell during tournaments. This picture also shows the hatch lids, one opened, one closed.





Bow deck, carpeted, and hatch lids installed. 









Here you see the completed bow deck. You see the Minn Kota Fortrex, and the Humminbird 1198c. 





Here you see the recessed tray for the trolling motor, as well as the Bigfoot switch, which controls the rear trolling motor. I sell these recessed trays. Email at dmion (at) comcast (dot) net, if interested. They are TIG welded 5052 aluminum, powder coated black.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Stern Deck and rear trolling motor (80 pound thrust Minn Kota Traxxis).





Here is the completed rig.


----------



## mmf (Jul 17, 2011)

son,... that is a nice boat!


----------



## Brine (Jul 17, 2011)

I got to see that boat in person on the lake last week. It is a great lookin rig.

Making the hatches that way to keep water out is the ticket. 8) 

Nice work bb.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 17, 2011)

Great overall work bassboy, and concur with Brine on the lips you installed around the hatches. Hopefully you're advertising your work somehow to gain further business.


----------



## mbhutton (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey that is super sweet. I like it a lot. I may even have to buy a hull like that


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 17, 2011)

Man that is really nice. Good Job!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

I really like the G3's ... really love the all aluminum work !


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 19, 2011)

that looks real clean man.. how much do you charge for a job like that


----------



## FlyBye (Jul 20, 2011)

Excellent work, it looks great!


----------

